
iPhone XS applies skin smoothing/beauty filter by default with no way to disable - chippy
https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/9iq40w/iphone_xs_is_applying_skin_smoothingbeauty_filter/
======
dkonofalski
That is a pretty poor test to make such an accusation with any certainty. I'm
not saying that it isn't the case but taking 2 photos with different phones in
a dimly lit room and no other tests is really, really silly.

I'm not jumping on the Beautygate bandwagon until I see something a little
more concrete. Also, if this is only for the front-facing camera, as it seems
from the post, then this is even less of an issue. The whole point of the
front-facing camera is to take selfies.

~~~
happytoexplain
I agree with your first paragraph. That said, you have no problem with the
front-facing camera silently applying a beautifying filter with no option to
disable it? Honestly, that statement, followed by the claim that that camera
is only for taking selfies to the exclusion of all non-vanity uses, sounds
like sarcasm - but I'm pretty sure you're not being sarcastic. Can you
clarify?

~~~
dkonofalski
Sorry... I'm not being sarcastic but, currently, I have zero reason to believe
that any kind of filter is being applied, hence why I believe this is less of
an issue. What other uses, besides pointing the camera at your face, would
someone have for using a front-facing camera? If you wanted a picture of
anything else, you'd just use the regular camera which has already been shown
to not exhibit the behavior. What non-vanity uses are there for the camera?

------
kup0
Other comments in the thread mention it applying to other textures too, so
calling it a "beauty/skin filter" is a bit much, I think. It's probably just
strong noise reduction being applied in general.

I think noise reduction should be a setting that can be disabled, though, but
I think it makes sense to enable by default for a front-facing camera that
lacks the resolution/capabilities of the back camera and will probably be used
more often in environments that would benefit from it being applied.

------
als1863
Here's the latest Unbox Therapy video on this with selfies taken on an iPhone
X, Xs, XS Max, and 6. There's definitely something happening.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3GGdtn9poo&](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3GGdtn9poo&)

------
randyrand
Here is the clip from Unbox Therapy where they talk about it:

[https://youtu.be/XFckmtISfJk?t=393](https://youtu.be/XFckmtISfJk?t=393)

------
mothsonasloth
More vanity in the world.

The phone is now an appendage or avatar to a person.

------
alphabettsy
It looks more like a difference in sharpening or focus, not necessarily a
“filter” or skin smoothening effect. Either way, hardly a conclusive test.

------
bufferoverflow
Bad news for photography.

~~~
sleepybrett
Apparently only effects the front facing camera. Noone is doing anything but
selfies and facetime with that.

